# Mobile phone contracts



## bev777 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Can anyone recommend the best mobile phone for a contract in the costa del sol,we are moving over soon and this is something we need to find out more about thank you x


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Movistar is the only way to go, if you try another you'll soon change to Movistar! there the best out of a bad bunch  ☺


----------



## bev777 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Thank you very much for your help will look into that x


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

if your worried about getting a sim or contract easily might be worth getting a truphone sim from the uk.til your sorted


----------

